# What is the best way to start my herd.



## JohnJ (Feb 13, 2014)

I've read a few posts about starting out. There is a farm near us that is reducing their herd. They have a couple of nice ennobled bucks they are selling for a good price. They also have some bred and open does. I was wondering if a buck would be difficult since we are just starting, or if it would be a good idea to get one. Or should we start with a couple of bred does?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I tend to go all out when I do something....but I got my buck after owning the girls for a few months.I think a lot depends on the buck individually. Mine is mild tempered..


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

The very first thing is to make sure you are set up to receive them. Correct shelters, pens, fencing, feeders, water. Does your schedule allow for the time its going to take as many was you want. Locate hay, feedstore, vet. If you do all this now, you wouldnt be overwhelmed with chores or scrambling to fix something. Things like having separate pens/shelters for bucks is a must.


----------



## GroundGoats (Sep 17, 2013)

If you can get a good deal on a nice, sturdy, healthy adult buck, take it.

In this situation I would buy two bred does and a buck. Preferably having the buck be easy to handle and not the sire of the expectant kids. If possible, I would buy does that are bred to two DIFFERENT bucks.

This way you can breed both the does and resulting doe offspring to your adult buck and retain a buck kid that you like for breeding to the unrelated doe and her kids, if you wanted to.

That's what I would do. Maybe get a third doe bred to ANOTHER buck for an even head if 4. If they have the goats to give those options!


----------



## JohnJ (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I have a barn with two main rooms that are separated. I don't have the pasture fenced yet. I'm planning on getting it built as soon as the frost thaws. I thought I would use five strands of hot wire for the pasture, and use cattle panel for the buck pen. The barn was set up for cattle it shouldn't take much to get it ready. I have access to hay, straw and a feed store. These are the two bucks that they are selling.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I like groundgoats advice ! If possible... Happy shopping!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## JohnJ (Feb 13, 2014)

*Here's the second one*

Thanks for the help


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I am not an expert, but I like the first one better


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

I am an expert and def. like the first one way better.

Mind if I ask his name? He's an old dude but still impressive.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

GroundGoats said:


> If you can get a good deal on a nice, sturdy, healthy adult buck, take it.
> 
> In this situation I would buy two bred does and a buck. Preferably having the buck be easy to handle and not the sire of the expectant kids. If possible, I would buy does that are bred to two DIFFERENT bucks.
> 
> ...


2 does are not worth the expense of feeding/housing/penning a buck year round, and if those 2 does are already bred why - exactly - do I need a buck?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't much care for either buck, but the first one is much better than the 2nd.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

JohnJ said:


> I've read a few posts about starting out. There is a farm near us that is reducing their herd. They have a couple of nice ennobled bucks they are selling for a good price. They also have some bred and open does. I was wondering if a buck would be difficult since we are just starting, or if it would be a good idea to get one. Or should we start with a couple of bred does?
> Thanks for the help.


Keeping an intact male of any species is a royal pain in the butt! They tear stuff up, they go through fences, they fight with anything that will stand still long enough to challenge - be it a fence, a feeder, a water trough, another buck, or you in some cases - yet they still have to be fed and watered every day. Assuming you are feeding off an 800 lb 3x3x8 bale of hay that costs $85.00, that works out to .11/lb of hay. It's going to cost you $200 to maintain that buck at 5 lbs of hay per day - and 5 lbs is low unless he is a weaning buck. An adult buck will go through about 7 1/2 to 10 lbs of hay depending on his size and breed. There is no way you are going to get that money back with only 2 or 3 does by the time you figure in another $200/doe for maintenance. Even if you have pasture, you are not going to get back what you have invested in him because of the wear, tear, and cost of repairs on your fences. IMHO a buck simply isn't worth keeping around unless you have 15 to 30 does. I have 83 and there are a lot of days I wish I didn't need to keep bucks around.


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

Really depends on the buck. We have a good buck that is a sweet heart. he will let anyone come up to him...he gets a little antsy when its rut time or does are in heat but I still even then trust him around my 6 year old niece.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh wow.. that's a big buck. He will need a wired pen for sure! To start out- you need to have good fence and pen options. I would not have a buck if you are buying already bred does. A buck amps up a lot of stress if he doesnt have a good fence to keep him in. But most important- don't buy anything without knowing a health history of the animals. You won't regret starting out with a clean disease free herd but will be so sorry if you buy something with CL and/or CAE or Johnes. Ugh.. so be careful to buy less stress- even if it means looking around and starting off with only 2 bred does.


----------



## GroundGoats (Sep 17, 2013)

I recommended buying an UNRELATED, HEALTHY, EASY TO HANDLE buck with a package deal of bred does and possible an open doe from the SAME farm because around here, you could probably get 2 bred does, an open doe and a buck for $1000-$1200 as a group deal. The money saved on the purchasing price is worth the buck maintenance and the cost of building a pen, a pen that would have to be built eventually anyway. And if both those does drop does, then that buck is useful since he isn't related to ANY of them. Around here, a 900 lb bale of good hay can be got for $35-$45. And grain is like, $14 a bag for an 18% sweet meat goat mix. Also, raising a buck to be easy to handle can be difficult. I haven't had any issues with my bucks, nor do I know any one in person who has aggressive bucks, or anyone who would buy an aggressive buck. Aggressiveness does not always translate to prowess or gains, so why buy or breed an aggressive buck that throws agressive bucks?

If you don't want to buy/house/feed a buck, buy 2 or 3 bred does, to different bucks. That way if you get a good doe crop, you have plenty of future breeders and you can sell buck kids at weaning or market age, whichever you prefer. You can sell does you don't want to keep to recoup your initial investment.


----------



## GroundGoats (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh yeah, forgot to say that getting them from the same farm, especially if it was a tested, closed herd, can ensure that you have healthy breeding stock to work with. You wouldn't have to introduce new goats right off the bat and starting with adult animals that know what they're doing when you're learning can be quite a blessing.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

New tests results in hand would be a must.


----------



## JohnJ (Feb 13, 2014)

We are visiting them this weekend. I will make sure to get health records. I hadn't thought of a discount for buying a few at once. I was told the bucks are very easy going. I guess I'll find out this weekend. I don't want to end up with a ton of extra work. The top one is the one we were thinking about, he is a registered fullblood. We want to show, so we thought he would make it easier to register his kids. I say this because I've noticed a lot of does are sold unregistered.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes, the buck does look good. He looks older. You could do well by him for sure if you are able to manage him well in a pen where he won't be able to breed his offspring from the does.


----------



## JohnJ (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for the help everyone. He was a nice buck, we went in the pen with him. We decided that we might get into trouble leaving him by himself. JT3 his name was mr. Big. I think we will just get some does to start with.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

That's the trouble with bucks, you have to feed and care for them all year, all for a few minutes of 
action!


----------

